# Wheel nuts



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't want to pay £100 for a set of 4 x 4 wheel nuts.

Can I re spray them? Will it give good results ? Plus will the finish come straight off again when I tighten them back up?


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Good question... I'm sure someone can help.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Bumpty


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I had same problem purchased a new set of chrome nuts from local specialist, then after 13months just gone rusty, treat wheels with respect and nothing ever stronger than g101, foam or odd smart wheels.

I know I travel on gritted roads in winter which I am sure has killed them, did look on ebay at the nut covers around £10 a set, but loathed to buy it look tacky when fitted


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

You could try to spray paint them very thinly, but they will get damaged when you put a socket on to them, and look quickly worse. 
You could blacken them, or buy nut covers. 
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Blacken-Steel-with-Motor-Oil/


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I think some or all of the paint will come off when you tighten them up but they will probably look better for a short while. What car is it?


----------



## Amro (Aug 13, 2013)

Depending on the colour but could you not just plasti dip them while they're on the car?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Hammerite smooth spray paint?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

No spray paint world work sorry 

this is why they are plated etc 


You could blacken them as mentioned above but will still rust as you will chip the edges when tightening them 

Scrapys????


Tommy


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Sure you can paint them, but don't go overboard. Have a look at Gleammachine's and PB's older threads, they painted a lot of nuts


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

You can paint anything in the world But a nut WILL JUST CHIP OFF


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

But it will still look miles better than rusty ones. It's not like you're taking the wheels off everyday...


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Tidy them up with a bit of wire wool then cover them with wheel nut covers. The covers can be had for very little money and finish off the wheel nicely.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As mentioned once sprayed they look a lot better than the rusty ones, and generally they won't be removed for a while. I layer the inside of the socket with some paper or thin card so it helps not marking the bolt when putting back on.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

They should be fine.

Poke the thread through a cardboard box, it does 2 things, stops the threads getting pant on them, and stands them up so you get 360deg access.


----------

